# Biker vermisst !!



## Kaisy (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ein Freund von mir ist seit dem 16.10.2008 vermisst. Er fährt ein silbernes Bulls Hardtail und könnte ab dem 17.10. auf folgender Route unterwegs gewesen sein.

Oberstdort - Arlbergpass - St. Anton - Konstanzer Hüte - Ischgl - Fimberpass - Uina-Schlucht - Lana - Gampenjoch - Madonna -  Torbole.

War jemand von Euch ebenfalls auf dieser Strecke unterwegs und hat Ihn gesehen? Bin für jede Info dankbar.


seine Daten:

Name: Gerd
Alter: 49
Größe: 1,76
Gewicht ca: 82kg
spricht Allgäuer Dialekt
Rucksack: Deuter Transalpine blau
blauer Vaude Anorak

Hier sein Bild:


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Oktober 2008)

so spät im jahr noch auf nem alpencross unterwegs? war er allein unterwegs? na hoffentlich wird er noch gefunden? vielleicht ist auch nur sein handy kaputt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaisy (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ja er war allein und ohne Handy unterwegs. Ist auch nur eine Vermutung, dass er noch einen Alpencross gemacht hat, da er die komplette Ausrüstung mitgnommen hat. Es besteht allerdings auch die Gefahr, dass er sich was angetan hat.

Grüße,
Kaisy


----------



## powderJO (27. Oktober 2008)

alle krankenhÃ¤user auf der mÃ¶glichen route gecheckt? polizeistationen eingeschaltet? und die hÃ¼tten angerufen â soweit Ã¼berhaupt noch offen?


----------



## Kaisy (27. Oktober 2008)

einige Hütten und Hotels hat seine Frau bereits angerufen, aber bisher ohne Erfolg. Die Polizei in Kaufbeuren ist eingeschaltet und die will Morgen an die Öffentlichkeit gehen. Ich hoffe immer noch, dass er mit dem Radl unterwegs ist und keinen Blödsinn gemacht hat.


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. Oktober 2008)

Rein vom Wetter her gesehen wäre es schon möglich gewesen einen Cross zu machen. Ich wüsste momentan nicht, wann es das letzte Mal schlecht war und Schnee gibt es momentan gar keinen. Auch ganz weit oben nicht. Ist halt etwas kühl, wenn man weit hinauf kommt.
In der lokalen Presse steht auch nichts davon, dass einer wo runter kracht ist. Das wird schon passen.


----------



## grothauu (30. Oktober 2008)

Sein Name müsste auf den Hüttenbüchern doch verzeichnet sein. Hoffen wir das Beste.

Uli


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (30. Oktober 2008)

Hoffen wir alle mal das Beste!


----------



## kritimani (30. Oktober 2008)

zuerst hab ich an fake vermutet, aber hier die offizielle meldung auf polizei.bayern.de:

_Seit dem 16.10.08 ist der 49-jährige Karl Gerhard REICHE aus dem Raum Kaufbeuren vermisst.
Herr REICHE ist 176 cm groß, hat eine normale Statur, braune, mittellange Haare, Schnauzer, Brille, trägt graue Trekkinghose, blauen Anorak und einen Rucksack der Marke Deuter.
Er führt ein anthrazitfarbenes Mountainbike Bulls Offroad mit sich. Er dürfte in Richtung Süden unterwegs sein.
Wer hat Herrn REICHE gesehen und kann Angaben zu seinem Aufenthaltsort machen?
Hinweise bitte an die Polizei in Kaufbeuren oder an jede andere Dienststelle
_
na habe die ehre, hoffentlich geht des guat aus

ad kaisy 
haettst aber glei den richtigen namen posten koennen


----------



## Rocky Trialer (31. Oktober 2008)

ohje hoffentlich kommt er heil an oder ist er schon angekommen ?


----------



## Kaisy (2. November 2008)

nein - er ist noch nicht angekommen. Er hat auch bis jetzt kein Geld mit seiner Scheckkarte abgehoben. Anfangs war ich so sicher, dass er einen Alpencross macht, da am Tag seines Verschwindens ein Biker eine Bahnkarte nach Oberstdorf gekauft hatte. Der Mensch am Bahnschalter war sich zwar nicht 100 %ig sicher, dass es der Gerd war, aber er sah ihm jedenfalls ähnlich. Jetzt befürchte ich allerdings Schlimmeres. Sobald ich was weiß, teile ich es euch mit.

Grüße,
Kaisy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spudi (2. November 2008)

Redet er denn mit seiner Frau nicht? Sie müsste es doch wissen, wenn er eine Transalp angeht oder was er sonst vor hatte.
Oder haut er gerne mal ohne Ankündigung ab? Ist ja irgendwie komisch...


----------



## punkt (2. November 2008)

Kaisy schrieb:


> Es besteht allerdings auch die Gefahr, dass er sich was angetan hat.


.


----------



## decolocsta (2. November 2008)

ich drück die Daumen das alles i.O. kommt....


----------



## drivingghost (2. November 2008)

auch ich hoffe, dass es gut ausgeht. 

eventuell mal den admin fragen, ob er die suchmeldung auf die startseite setzen kann. wäre sicher nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (2. November 2008)

Also seit dem 16.10 vermisst....im moment liegt oberhalb von ca. 2300mtr. fast überall Schnee...

Zumindest über dem Fimberpass kommste sooo einfach nicht rüber..Val di Uina weiß ich nicht wie es da aussieht aber ca. 17 Tage ohne Lebenszeichen....na ich weiß nicht.

Was unternimmt denn die SUPER Polizei......???

Mal selbst die verschiedensten PUNKTE angefahren..?
Oberstdort - Arlbergpass - St. Anton - Konstanzer Hüte - Ischgl - Fimberpass - Uina-Schlucht - Lana - Gampenjoch - Madonna - Torbole.

Mal auf einer abgewandten Route / Hütten probiert..?? 
die habe doch fast alle Internetanschluss.

z.B La Baita http://www.rezzalovacanze.com/
vielleicht weiß der Besitzer Allessandro etwas....

Hoffen wir das BESTE..!!


----------



## gtbiker (2. November 2008)

Auch ich hoffe nur das BESTE! Hoffentlich nimmt das ein gutes Ende! 
Bitte hier auf dem laufenden halten, danke!
VlG gtbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardraider (3. November 2008)

Gibts was neues ?


----------



## Rocky Trialer (3. November 2008)

oh je aber macht a die Polizei denn nichts des müsste doch mal nen bisschen größer kommen des mit der Suchaktion oder halt auf der Startseite was schreiben wär glaub gut das sieht jeder schnell.


----------



## Büscherammler (3. November 2008)

Ihr glaubt doch wohl nicht im Ernst das die Polizei auch nur irgend etwas macht!! Was soll sie auch machen? Alle Alpenpässe mit dem Hubschrauber abfliegen?

Naja, hoffen wir das beste!


----------



## Rocky Trialer (4. November 2008)

Ja bei sonst allem wenn jemand entführt wurde ist ja auch ein riesen Tummuld...


----------



## Scalpel3000 (4. November 2008)

und nun..ich seh und hör hier NIX mehr...wenn es um Schuhe, Kleidung leichte Teile und Routen Vorschläge geht wird mehr gesabbelt als bei einem vermissten Menschen....

ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr..!




Kaisy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein Freund von mir ist seit dem 16.10.2008 vermisst. Er fährt ein silbernes Bulls Hardtail und könnte ab dem 17.10. auf folgender Route unterwegs gewesen sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fab-Bike (4. November 2008)

Würd mich auch intressieren was mit dem guten Kerl ist. Bin leider seit Anfang Oktober aus der Gegend weg, kann so also wenig ausrichten aber die Idee mit der Suchmeldung auf der Startseite find ich gut. Vlt auch ma bei andren Bike Communitys fragen ob die Suchmeldungen schalten können. 

Beste Wünsche...


----------



## kritimani (4. November 2008)

griass eich,

ad kaisy
eventuell hilfreich wennst auch ein foto vom bike hier reinstellst - wenns nix nutzt schads auch nicht.

hoff ma des beste
kritimani


----------



## Rocky Trialer (5. November 2008)

wo könnte denn der hin gefahren sein ??? du hast gesagt er hat ein s-bahn tiket gekauft ist aber warscheinlich keinen alpen-x gefahren wo könnte er denn sonst hin sein bist du dir sicher das er mit dembike weg is ??


----------



## decolocsta (5. November 2008)

es war eine vermutung, das er ein S-Bahn Ticket gekauft hat,
der Mann am Schalter konnte dies nicht 100 pro bestätigen.


----------



## Rocky Trialer (5. November 2008)

aso ok sry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (5. November 2008)

Hallo, 
Allessandro von der "La-Baita" im Val Rezzalo Tal schrieb das:

Ciao,

leider ich habe niemand gekannt,und getroffen,mit diesem daten.

Hier laezte woche hat 25 cm schnee gemacht,aber hat viel geregnet,und heute ist schon weg!

ciao e stammi bene!

Alessandro


----------



## Rocky Trialer (5. November 2008)

was ist das ein Reastaurant ?


----------



## Eike. (5. November 2008)

Na wahrscheinlich eine Hütte auf der möglichen Route.


----------



## tiroler1973 (5. November 2008)

Also wenn er bis jetzt nicht aufgedaucht ist - egal wie - dann macht er unangemeldeten Urlaub. Dann wird er wohl nicht gefunden werden wollen. Ich würde sagen der zieht sich in Argentinien gerade ein paar heiße Bräute rein und lullt auf einer kubanischen Zigarre herum.


----------



## Rocky Trialer (5. November 2008)

oh man was soll den denn das glaubst du das wirklich ??


----------



## Scalpel3000 (5. November 2008)

Rocky Trialer schrieb:


> was ist das ein Restaurant ?



ne nicht so ganz..es ist eine "saugeile" Hütte schau mal hier:

http://www.rezzalovacanze.com/

abseits vom Trubel..da geht kein Handy, da kommt kein einachs getriebenes Fahrzeug hoch....ist ein Naturschutzgebiet unweit vom Gavia Pass. 
Wo man ohne Genehmigung nicht fahren kann....zumindest nicht mit dem Auto.

Ah--- da fällt mir doch glatt noch die Bozzi Hütte ein, kennt da einer wer den Betreiber..??

Was ist mit der Bodenalpe oberhalb von Ischgl..?
Die Heidelberger Hütte oberhalb von der Bodenalpe..?

Alles schon mal abgefahren...??

Oder die Vider Alp zur Schweizer Grenze nach Samnaun..?

ich hätte keine Ruhe wenn einer von meinen Kumpels weg wäre...!


----------



## mikehansemann (6. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

dachte zuerst das ist ein Scherz aber als ich dann weiter gelesen habe wurde mir ganz anders. Drücke alle Daumen das da nichts passiert ist. Hoffentlich kommt da bald die Entwarnung.

Mike


----------



## Rocky Trialer (6. November 2008)

Hey was is eigentlich der Thema Eröfner antwortet gar nicht mehr


----------



## darkydark (6. November 2008)

Laut Profil:

Kaisy

Letzte Aktivität: 04.11.2008 15:54


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.B. (6. November 2008)

vielleicht ist der Themen-Eröffner auch unterwegs und sucht aktiv


----------



## Rocky Trialer (6. November 2008)

aber dann hätte er was sagen können


----------



## tiroler1973 (6. November 2008)

Ich sags euch doch: Argentinien, Bräute und Zigarren.


----------



## Rocky Trialer (6. November 2008)

haha glaubst ja selbst nich oder^^


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (6. November 2008)

Rocky Trialer schrieb:


> haha glaubst ja selbst nich oder^^



wer weiss es schon????


----------



## punkt (6. November 2008)

die chancen stehen doch eher schlecht.
will er nicht gefunden werden, wird man ihn auch kaum finden. hat er sich was angetan, wirds auch schwer und wenn er irgendwo gestürzt ist, auch.
bleibt eigentlich nur die variante, dass er plötzlich wieder auftaucht und sich fragt, was das hier soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXwannabeXx (7. November 2008)

Klingt vielleicht hat,aber spätestens nächsten Frühjahr wird man ihn finden,falls er doch auf Tour war...


Entschuldigt die Härte,aber der Schock vom neuen James Bond sitzt noch zu tief.


----------



## DoubleU (7. November 2008)

xXwannabeXx schrieb:


> Klingt vielleicht hat,aber spätestens nächsten Frühjahr wird man ihn finden,falls er doch auf Tour war...
> 
> 
> Entschuldigt die Härte,aber der Schock vom neuen James Bond sitzt noch zu tief.



Extrem geschmacklos. Selbst um 1:34 und auf Alk oder so...


----------



## peter muc (7. November 2008)

Selten so niveaulose Antworten gelesen (z.B die von xXwannabeXx, oder dieser Spruch hier: "Ich würde sagen der zieht sich in Argentinien gerade ein paar heiße Bräute rein und lullt auf einer kubanischen Zigarre herum"), bei einem so ernsten Thema  Da macht sich jemand Sorgen um die Gesundheit und vielleicht auch das Leben eines Menschen und ihr postet hier so hirnloses Zeug ... traurig ... 

Und ihr wundert euch, dass Kaisy (die die Anfrage hier gestellt hat) nicht antwortet ?!?!?!?! Sie hat sich wohl in den letzten Tagen ihre eigene Meinung über MTBiker gebildet ... dank Euch 

sorry, ich find's aber echt zum kotzen ....

@ Kaisy: ich drücke Euch die Daumen, dass die Geschichte gut ausgeht !


----------



## Rocky Trialer (7. November 2008)

immerhin waren das nur 3 antworten die so waren ich find die auch ziemlich daneben...


----------



## peter muc (7. November 2008)

Rocky Trialer schrieb:


> immerhin waren das nur 3 antworten die so waren ich find die auch ziemlich daneben...



3 zu viel


----------



## tiroler1973 (7. November 2008)

Tut mir leid, wenn ein paar Antworten nicht nach eurem Geschmack sind. Nachdem ihr euch ja so gut in den Alpen auskennt folgendes:
In den deutschen und österreichischen Alpen bleibt niemand tot liegen. In Südtirol ebenfalls nicht. Hier laufen im Herbst, Spätherbst und am Winteranfang derartig viele Leute auf den Bergen herum, dass man den schon längst gefunden hätte. Viel haben Hunde mit und den Tod kann man auf viele Meter riechen. Dort wo der mit seinem Radl hinkommt, kommen Wanderer schon lange hin.
Der liegt ganz bestimmt nicht tot in den Bergen. Die Alpen sind schon längst kein wildes Bergland mehr.


----------



## Rocky Trialer (7. November 2008)

ah okay danke für die info tiroler


----------



## Neckarinsel (7. November 2008)

peter muc schrieb:


> Selten so niveaulose Antworten gelesen (z.B die von xXwannabeXx, oder dieser Spruch hier: "Ich würde sagen der zieht sich in Argentinien gerade ein paar heiße Bräute rein und lullt auf einer kubanischen Zigarre herum"), bei einem so ernsten Thema  Da macht sich jemand Sorgen um die Gesundheit und vielleicht auch das Leben eines Menschen und ihr postet hier so hirnloses Zeug ... traurig ...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, ich find's aber echt zum kotzen ....


----------



## gtbiker (10. November 2008)

Gibts was Neues?


----------



## gtbiker (14. November 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Gibts was Neues?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergloewe2607 (15. November 2008)

Hm, klingt nicht gut...


----------



## Rocky Trialer (15. November 2008)

ne... mich würde jez wirklich interissiern was hier los is oder was mit ihm is ?


----------



## mikehansemann (16. November 2008)

Na was ist denn nun, wieder da oder nicht, nicht das da doch was passiert ist.


----------



## Kaisy (21. November 2008)

hallo, habe eben erfahren, dass er die letzte Zeit mehrfach im Raum Kufstein - Bad Wiessee gesehen wurde. Wo er sich genau aufhält ist leider nicht bekannt, aber immerhin wissen wir, dass er noch lebt. Durch das Wetter wird er wohl die nächsten Tage nicht radeln können und wird sich überwiegend in Wirtschaften oder Kneipen aufhalten. Sollte jemand aus dieser Gegend kommen, dann schaut euch das Bild nochmals genau an. Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.. Grüße


----------



## Eike. (21. November 2008)

Was ist das denn für eine Nummer? Da lag tiroler1973 wohl gar nicht so weit daneben, mal davon abgesehen, dass Tirol nicht Brasilien ist.


----------



## tiroler1973 (21. November 2008)

Aha! Ist das NETT! Der hat meine Homepage gelesen und hat festgestellt, dass man im Raum Kufstein über 40 Routen fahren kann und ist darauf hin sofort in das gelobte Land Tirol abgehauen. Das nenne ich Spitze. Der Mann gefällt mir - hätte mich aber ruhig fragen können, ob ich ne Runde mit ihm schieß!

Wegen den Brasilianerinnen: Da können unsere Mädels nicht mithalten und die Zigarren sind auch nicht so gut.


----------



## Calli Potter (21. November 2008)

Also ich finde sowas ganz ganz komisch!!! Dachte auch an 2 Sachen

1. der Kerl ist verunglückt
2. der Kerl will nicht gefunden werden und macht halt was anderes!!

Wenn ich aber sehe das der nun schon so lange weg ist, wird das doch wohl schon länger geplant sein!!!


----------



## gobo (21. November 2008)

hi leutz

nun wollte mal was los werden,nicht falsch verstehen:

bei uns ist mal ein älterer herr mit seinem rennrad hingefallen und verblutet,die familie hat auch auf einen anruf von ihm gehofft,und
wisst ihr warum der mann verblutet ist???
er hatte keinen helm auf und ist mit dem kopf auf die strasse geknallt,weil
sein forderrad geplatzt ist.der gute kam aus deutschland (bin aus belgien).
vieleicht ist der gesuchte herr auch ein wenig durcheinandernsoll es ja nu auch geben.
kann man den das unten nu noch so ne tour fahren???

mfg


----------



## Dan_Oldb (21. November 2008)

Absolut unverantwortlich von ihm. Da zweifle ich an seinem Geisteszustand, und gehe von einer möglichen Eigengefährdung aus. Genau damit würde ich zur Polizei gehen und eine umfassende Suchaktion in dem betreffenden Gebiet veranlassen.

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punkt (21. November 2008)

Dan_Oldb schrieb:


> Absolut unverantwortlich von ihm. Da zweifle ich an seinem Geisteszustand, und gehe von einer möglichen Eigengefährdung aus. Genau damit würde ich zur Polizei gehen und eine umfassende Suchaktion in dem betreffenden Gebiet veranlassen.
> 
> Ciao, Daniel



so leicht geht das aber nur in der theorie


----------



## Dieselwiesel (22. November 2008)

Über einen Monat unterwegs, nur in Gasthäusern übernachten und trotzdem kein einziges mal am Geldautomaten gewesen?
Hat der vor seinem Urlaub sein ganzes Konto geplündert???
Und hat er seiner Frau noch nicht einmal gesagt wie lange er wegfahren will??? 
Mußte der Mensch den keinen Urlaub nehmen oder ist er schon Rentner?

Finde die ganze Sache schon seeeehr seltsam.


----------



## punkt (22. November 2008)

tja, vielleicht hat er einfach keinen bock mehr auf sein altes leben und ist ausgestiegen. soll ja vorkommen


----------



## Dan_Oldb (22. November 2008)

Das sind schon ziemlich viele Indizien für einen "verwirrten Geisteszustand", welcher Radiosuchmeldungen und Polizeistreifen in dem genannten Gebiet rechtfertigen sollten. Auch im Bezug auf eine durchaus mögliche Eigengefährdung. Damit würde ich zur Polizei gehen und ein paar Hebel in Bewegung setzen.

Daniel, der hofft, das die ganze Sache ein gutes Ende nimmt.


----------



## punkt (22. November 2008)

aber selbst wenn die polizei ihn dann findet, kann er nicht zwangsmäßig eingewiesen werden. kein gesetzt verbietet es ihm, einfach abzuhauen. klar kann er irgendwie verwirrt sein, aber wo siehst du denn da die konkrete eigengefährdung?


----------



## Dan_Oldb (22. November 2008)

Die sehe ich nicht, weil ich ihn gar nicht kenne. Aber mit dieser Argumentation würde ich als Angehöriger zur Polizei gehen. Denn die wollen ja anscheinend Kontakt zu ihm aufnehmen, was er offensichtlich aber nicht vorhat.
Natürlich kann er nicht direkt eingewiesen werden, aber vielleicht wird er durch den Polizeieinsatz von selber auf die Idee kommen, sich bei seiner Familie zu melden. 

Und wer weiss, ob er nicht wirklich verwirrt ist, und tatsächlich eine Eigengefährdung möglich ist. Denn wenn man sich einfach absetzt und niemandem Bescheid sagt und als Beamter nicht mal Urlaub nimmt um im Winter radeln zu gehen, dann klingt das nicht nach einem durchdachten Plan. 

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (22. November 2008)

wieso redet ihr von"ihn einweisen"???

kann ja auch sonst was sein das er nicht weisst wo er hin soll,oderbekommt seine tele.nr. nicht zusammen,hat es alles schon gegeben.

aber sollte man so eine tour alleine fahren,na ich weiss net.würde
auch nicht unbedingt alleine in einen parkfahren.ja gut da sind auch andere
aber trotzdem,schon alleinen wegen dem fun faktor.

ich denk mal das es ein gutes ende gibt,drücke auf jeden fall die daumen.


mfg


----------



## Tom:-) (22. November 2008)

nicht den überblick verlieren.

der gute ist immerhin volljährig und kann tun und lassen was er will. was soll die berittene gebirgsmarine denn machen, wenn er keinen bock mehr hat auf seine familie und das ganze restliche umfeld? vielleicht hat er einfach die faxen dicke und zeigt allen den mittleren finger. solange keine straftat oder konkrete gefährdung auszumachen ist darf man bei uns zum glück halbwegs machen was man will.


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. November 2008)

Den hat's einfach angestunken. ... und dass jemand in die Berge abhaut kann ich auch verstehen. Ist so schön ruhig jetzt hier.


----------



## Rocky Trialer (23. November 2008)

hat der kein gewissen wenn ich seine frau wär ich würd mir sorgen machen wie noch was denkt der den da dran nich und der muss ja geld wie heu haben oder ?


----------



## Dieselwiesel (23. November 2008)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> nicht den überblick verlieren.
> 
> der gute ist immerhin volljährig und kann tun und lassen was er will. was soll die berittene gebirgsmarine denn machen, wenn er keinen bock mehr hat auf seine familie und das ganze restliche umfeld? vielleicht hat er einfach die faxen dicke und zeigt allen den mittleren finger. solange keine straftat oder konkrete gefährdung auszumachen ist darf man bei uns zum glück halbwegs machen was man will.



Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir Recht.
Vergiss aber nicht das er auch einige Pflichten zu erfüllen hat.
Schließlich hat er bestimmt einmal einen Rechtsgültigen Vertrag mit seinem Artbeitgeber, Vermieter, Autoversicherung oder sonstwem abgeschlossen.
Diese Vertraglichen Pflichten (Miete zahlen, Arbeiten gehen, Versicherung bezahlen, etc...) muß er erfüllen, sonst macht er sich letztendlich (leider) strafbar.......


----------



## Neckarinsel (23. November 2008)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> nicht den überblick verlieren.
> 
> der gute ist immerhin volljährig und kann tun und lassen was er will. was soll die berittene gebirgsmarine denn machen, wenn er keinen bock mehr hat auf seine familie und das ganze restliche umfeld? vielleicht hat er einfach die faxen dicke und zeigt allen den mittleren finger. solange keine straftat oder konkrete gefährdung auszumachen ist darf man bei uns zum glück halbwegs machen was man will.



Wer wollte das nicht auch schon so machen, aussteigen ?


----------



## Dan_Oldb (23. November 2008)

Was sollen diese ganzen Haarspaltereien und Phantastereien hier!? Es ist doch wohl nachzuvollziehen, dass sich die Angehörigen grosse Sorgen machen, wenn jemand ohne einen Mucks abhaut. Und dabei Job und Familie sitzen lässt, ohne ein Wort.
Und es ist durchaus möglich, eine Person von der Polizei suchen zu lassen, wenn es einen der folgenden Anhaltspunkte gibt:


Hinweis auf eine Straftat
Zweifelhafter Geisteszustand
mögliche Eigengefährdung
mögliche Fremdgefährdung
Abgesehen davon kann man erwachsene, voll zurechnungsfähige Menschen nach einigen Tagen als vermisst melden, wenn sie ungewöhnlich lange von Familie und Job fernbleiben, ohne sich zu melden. Das hat nicht mit einem Überwachungsstaat oder Einschnitten in die Rechte eines Jeden zu tun.

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## kritimani (23. November 2008)

griass eich,

polizei - is doch scho alles am laufen 
http://www.polizei.bayern.de/fahndung/personen/vermisste/index.html/80626
steht a auf der ersten seitn!

kritimani
-----------------------
zerst lesen, dann posten


----------



## big-foot (23. November 2008)

Ein bisschen mehr Diskretion wäre aber schon angebracht. Hier wurde lediglich um Hinweise gebeten, ob jemand den Biker gesehen hat. Wenn nicht, dann ein bisschen Zurückhaltung oder hofft ihr, dass der Vermisste hier reinschaut, moralische Skrupel bekommt und heimkehrt ?

Ich hätte eher die Befürchtung, dass die Angehörigen hier mal rein schauen und für die finde es ganz unangenehm, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken, was hier teilweise geschrieben wird.

Also lasst Stammtischdiskussionen hier bitte sein und meldet euch nur wenn es sachdienlich ist.

Gruß b.


----------



## tiroler1973 (23. November 2008)

big-foot schrieb:


> Also lasst Stammtischdiskussionen hier bitte sein und meldet euch nur wenn es sachdienlich ist.



Ein Forum ist ein Stammtisch. ... und nicht immer muss alles sachdienlich sein. Man muss auch nicht immer alles ernst nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiketheBikeWW (23. November 2008)

Sachlichkeit im Internet? Gibts sowas?

Die Story ist allerdings echt ein wenig irritierend. Er geht einfach weg und keiner wusste genau was er vor hatte....es könnte sein das er sich was antut.  
Aber er wird sich zur Zeit vorwiegend in Wirtschaften und Kneipen aufhalten??? Häh? 

Da er ja wohl nicht verrückt ist, noch lebend gesehen wurde und das Ganze wahrscheinlich länger geplant hat, muss es ja irgend einen monströsen Grund geben für seinen Entschluss. Es ging Ihm wohl gewaltig was auf den Sack. Das macht ja keiner einfach mal so aus Spass.  

Viel Glück! Hoffen wir mal auf ein Happy End!


----------



## Kaisy (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, wolle Euch nur mitteilen, dass sich der Gerd heute Nacht das Leben genommen hat. Er war Freitag in der Früh noch kurz daheim um sein Auto abzuholen und hat sich auf einem Parkplatz an der alten Brennerstrasse mit Abgasen umgebracht. 

Grüße,
Kaisy


----------



## chill^out (2. Dezember 2008)

Mein Beileid!


----------



## Dieselwiesel (2. Dezember 2008)

Kaisy schrieb:


> Hallo, wolle Euch nur mitteilen, dass sich der Gerd heute Nacht das Leben genommen hat. Er war Freitag in der Früh noch kurz daheim um sein Auto abzuholen und hat sich auf einem Parkplatz an der alten Brennerstrasse mit Abgasen umgebracht.
> 
> Grüße,
> Kaisy



Ich werd verrückt.....
Dabei hatte ich gehofft das doch noch alles gut geht.

Mein Beileid.


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (2. Dezember 2008)

Meine Güte! 
Das tut mir echt leid!


----------



## damage0099 (2. Dezember 2008)

oh mein Gott, das darf ja wohl nicht wahr sein.
Damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet.....und sämtliche Leser dieses Threads bestimmt auch nicht.
Tut mir sehr leid.


----------



## gtbiker (2. Dezember 2008)

Tut mir ebenfalls sehr leid. Traurig sowas zu hören. 
Mein aufrichtiges Beileid.
Viel Kraft!


----------



## Axalp (2. Dezember 2008)

Aufrichtige Anteilnahme.


----------



## tzmtb (3. Dezember 2008)

Mein Beileid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 20madmax08 (3. Dezember 2008)

mein aufrichtiges beileid an die angehörigen.
traurig das man seine liebsten solang im ungewissen lässt. wenn, dann hätte er es am ersten tag erledigen sollen


----------



## junkyjerk (3. Dezember 2008)

auch von mir mein aufrichtiges beileid und mitgefühl all seinen angehörigen.


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Dezember 2008)

Versammt, auch mein Beileid. Ich hatte gehofft es gibt ein gutes Ende. Manchmal ist das Leben echt grausam.


----------



## Tom:-) (3. Dezember 2008)

traurige nachricht. mein beileid an die hinterbliebenen.


----------



## Kaisy (3. Dezember 2008)

Vielen Dank für euer Mitgefühl. Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, dass er das gemacht hat. Er hatte zwar ein paar Probleme, aber die wären lösbar gewesen wenn er es wirklich gewollt hätte. Richtig aufgeblüht ist er immer, wenn er mit seinem Rad in den Bergen unterwegs war und speziell der Alpencross war für Ihn das wichtigste Ereignis im ganzen Jahr. Es ist sehr schade um Ihn..

Grüße,
Kaisy


----------



## Rocky Trialer (3. Dezember 2008)

Ach du ******* des hät ich jetzt als letztes Gedacht auch mein Beileid an die Angehörigen und an dich Kaisy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (3. Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir mein aufrichtiges Beileid. Ich habe mal ähnliches bei nem sehr guten Kumpel, der sogar erst 29 war, erlebt und kann das recht gut nachvollziehen. .-(
Seine Software-Firma ist mehr oder weniger baden gegangen, Frauchen weggelaufen usw. und da hat er sich in seinen Porsche mit ner dekadent teuren Flasche Whiskey gesetzt, sich einen angesoffen und ebenso die Abgase eingeleitet. Da bleibt man fassungslos zurück und ich kann das eigentlich bis heute nicht glauben.*
*


----------



## Calli Potter (3. Dezember 2008)

Mein Beileid!! Hätte an sowas auch nie gedacht!!!


----------



## Ope (3. Dezember 2008)

Auch ich möchte von hier aus mein Beileid und Mitgefühl den Angehörigen und Freunden aussprechen.

Thorsten


----------



## terencehill (4. Dezember 2008)

Also ich weiß momentan überhaupt nicht was ich sagen bzw schreiben soll.
Ich komme selbst aus Kaufbeuren und dann muss ich sowas hier im Internet lesen.....
Mein Beileid.


Gruß Fabian


----------



## mikehansemann (8. Dezember 2008)

Oh oh, wer hätte das gedacht, eigentlich völlig untypisch erst solange weg und dann so etwas. Da muß er wohl doch ein sehr gewichtiges Problem gehabt haben. Tut mir sehr Leid und wünsche allen Freunden und Angehörigen mein aufrichtiges Beileid.

Mike


----------

